# Food Safety News - 04/18/2022 Mother describes daughter’s near death from 2017 Tiger Brands Listeria outbreak



## daveomak.fs (Apr 18, 2022)

Mother describes daughter’s near death from 2017 Tiger Brands Listeria outbreak​By Jonan Pilet on Apr 18, 2022 12:05 am
Five years ago, three-year-old Jordin Du Preez was fed a polony sandwich at her preschool. The Tiger Brand’s polony in the sandwich was contaminated with Listeria monocytogenes and nearly killed Jordin and her classmates and left them with debilitating health consequences. The Tiger Brands polony listeriosis outbreak began at the start of 2017 and was officially... Continue Reading


COVID measures didn’t affect Campylobacter reports in France​By News Desk on Apr 18, 2022 12:03 am
The number of Campylobacter infections were not impacted by public health measures taken due to the COVID-19 pandemic, according to French surveillance. Data published by Santé publique France comes from the National Reference Center (CNR) for Campylobacter and Helicobacter as well as outbreak notifications. A decrease in the number of strains compared to previous years... Continue Reading


FDA sends warning letter to ready to TreeHouse Foods Inc.​By News Desk on Apr 18, 2022 12:01 am
As part of its enforcement activities, the Food and Drug Administration sends warning letters to entities under its jurisdiction. Some letters are not posted for public view until weeks or months after they are sent. Business owners have 15 days to respond to FDA warning letters. Warning letters often are not issued until a company... Continue Reading


----------

